# BeerSmith 2.2 Released - Steeped/Whirlpool Hop IBUs



## piraterum (28/11/13)

Beersmith 2.2 is now available

http://beersmith.com/blog/2013/11/26/beersmith-2-2-desktop-released/


I'm a big fan of this new feature :super:


Support for Steeped/Whirlpool Hop IBUs and Unfermentable Items
After quite a bit of research, I’ve finally added IBU contributions for steeped/whirlpool hops. If you mark a hop addition as steep/whirlpool it will now estimate the hop IBU contribution from that addition. The default is to add approximately half the IBU contribution of a similar boil time hops based on a steep/whirlpool temperature of 90 C, though you can alter that percentage in the *Options->Bitterness* tab.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/11/13)

Just did the upgrade, looks pretty good a first glance. A bit of tidying up and some more stuff to get my head around.


----------



## tavas (28/11/13)

Any adjustments for no chill?


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/13)

> approximately half the IBU contribution of a similar boil time hops based on a steep/whirlpool temperature of 90 C, though you can alter that percentage in the Options->Bitterness tab.


Just dropped that 50% down to 44.5 which is close enough for adding to kettle at 80 deg c.


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/13)

TidalPete said:


> Just dropped that 50% down to 44.5 which is close enough for adding to kettle at 80 deg c.


Hey TidalPete do you know of a source for info on what hop utilization would be at 60 deg c? I've heard it's in Briggs but I don't have that or access to it. I'm doing some messing around on hop additions at different temps. The new feature in BS2 makes estimations a lot easier and I'd like to take advantage of that in my experiments.


----------



## slash22000 (29/11/13)

At 60ºC it would be zero. Isomerisation effectively stops at around 80 - 85ºC.


----------

